# لماذا طابع منتدى الكنيسة ومواضيعه اغلبها سياسية؟!؟!



## حياة بالمسيح (10 يوليو 2017)

لماذا طابع منتدى الكنيسة واغلب مواضيعه سياسية ومشغول شعب المسيح ويتداول ويحرر كل ما هو في العالم وهمومه غافلا ولاهيا عن ما هو للمسيح يسوع وكنيسته وكرمته
يا شعب المسيح وكنيسته انشغلوا برب المحد يسوع المسيح وحده واتركوا هموم العالم فالعالم فاني وماضي الى زوال وكل ما يهبه العالم باطل وزائف فانشغلوا بالمسيح وحده ولتكن فيكم نهضة حقيقية روحية مسيحية وانشغلوا بكل ما هو بناء لحياتكم الروحية وتقوية ايمانكم بالمسيح وكل ما هو بناء لكنيسته وكرمته يا جسد المسيح رمموا كنيسته ومنتداها


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يوليو 2017)

Jesusslave قال:


> لماذا طابع منتدى الكنيسة واغلب مواضيعه سياسية




*لا يوجد هذا الشئ في المنتدى

موجود فقط في قسم الاخبار السياسية وهو قسم واحد فقط في المنتدى

بقية المواضيع تتوزع حسب نوع القسم - فلدينا قسم مخصص للجوال واخر للصور واخر للاسئلة المسيحية والاخر ترفيهي وهكذا


مثال بسيط -

هل توجد مواضيع سياسية في الملتقى الثقافي والعلمي ؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=59

وشكرا لكم
*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مارس 2018)

*ربما نشعر بذلك حديثا - ذلك لاننا جداد على المشاركه السياسية التى لم نتعود عليها من ايام سى حسنى - الرئيس المخلوع !!!
 و لان السياسة تتحكم فى " جميع مناحى الحياه " و لم نكن ندرى ذلك فى السابق
 لكن و بعد التغيير فى المجتمع اصبحنا كلنا سياسيين و نشارك براينا فى الاحداث الجارية و لنا راى فيها 
هذا رايى و اتصور انه الواقع المعاش الذى اصبحنا عليه
 كما ان  مشاركة صديقى باول تمام ايضا 
 لذا بقول ان التغيير الذى حدث بمجتمعنا هو الذى جعل هذا الاحساس طاغيا على باقى مواضيع حياتنا
مجرد احساس بذلك - لكن كل منتدى هنا ليس به اى شىء سياسى ولا يغلب عليه السياسه - تماما كما قال باول !!! *


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (20 نوفمبر 2018)

لماذا قسم الاخبار السياسية نحن في منتد الكنيسة لا يجب تواجد مثل هذا القسم في مثل هكذا منتدى فللاخبار السياسية مواقعها ومنتدياتها الخاصة بها ويجب ان نفكر جميعاً كيف نُثمر من خلال منتدى الكنيسة وكيف جعله يُثمر للاخرين فنكون سفراء للمسيح ودعوا اخبار العالم للعالم ودعوا منتد الكنيسة لنا نحن المسيحيين المؤمنين


----------



## كليماندوس (15 مارس 2019)

*لا عزيزتى - لا اوافقك الراى هذا*
* فالاخبار و التى جزء منها به سمه سياسية نحن كمسيحيين نتاثر بها و من تبعاتها ايضا و لنا صوت فيها بكل تاكيد*
* و من منتديات الكنيسه و من مشاركات الاعضاء بها استرشد و فى اوقات الانتخابات مثلا لا اجد اى مفر غير اللجوء لها للإسترشاد فى العمليه الانتخابيه فهنا نتكلم بصوت مسموع و نتبادل الافكار و الرؤى و بتضح الامور و بدو ن ذلك ستظل الأمور ضبابية و غير واضحه 
*
* فالأمور و الاخبار السياسية لها دور و فاعليه و مهم تواجدها 
*
* و المنتديات كثيرة و متنوعه و كما هى السمه الغالبه فهى منتديات الكنيسه بكل مشتملاتها و وهو موقع غنى و دسم و بكل منتدى سمه خاصه و غالب على الكل سمه الكنيسه الذى هو اسم الموقع ككل*
* فالمريد ان يغوص فى فرع من منتدى يجد العديد من الجيوب و الاخوار 
*
*و اذا لم يكتفى او ربما لم يجد ما يسد عطشه فالمواضيع القديمه بالمنتدى مشبعه فيستطيع الكتابه بها و تجديد العهد فيها و تأتى النحلات من روبوع المنتدى و يقطر العسل من هنا وهناك و يحدث الحراك و نرتوى و نشبع
*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 نوفمبر 2020)

المواضيع السياسية لها منتدياتها الكثيرة ويمكنك سماعها او مشاهدتها باي وسياة كانت اما منتديات الكنيسة فهو مخصص لرب المجد يسوع المسيح والكرازة باسمه بصليبه بفدائه وهي منتداه الخاص لا يشاركه اي شئ اخر لذا يرجى الاهتمام بمواضيع منتديات الكنيسة الخالية من الاخبار والمواضيع السياسية
رجاء محبة


----------

